# Purchased Nikon D3100 / What Memord Card to Get?



## KilljoyPBProductions (Jan 23, 2011)

So I just pulled the trigger on a brand new Nikon D3100! Now only thing left for me to do is get a SD / SDHC card! Which would you all recommend is the best one in terms of size:value? Looking to do lots of somewhat lenghty video clip recordings. Not sure if I want to go with a 8gb, 16gb, or 32gb :meh:

Any suggestions are appreciated! thanks

-Aaron


----------



## john sherratt (Jan 23, 2011)

I use a  sandisk 16GB SDHC in my nikon D90 i think it would work in yours.


----------



## KilljoyPBProductions (Jan 23, 2011)

would class 4 do or should I just go ahead and shoot for the class 6?


----------



## john sherratt (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry im quite new to all this im not sure what you mean by class 4 or 6.


----------



## KilljoyPBProductions (Jan 24, 2011)

thats fine bud, thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## daarksun (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats on the Camera. 16gb should do you fine.


----------



## Jcampbelll (Jan 24, 2011)

I use Transcend 8gb's. Way cheaper then Sandisk. :heart:<- click for link


----------



## ann (Jan 24, 2011)

Check your manual, many cameras that will do video need higher class card, which is not the same as g size.


----------



## Biggs88 (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats on the new camera!!

I use class 10 cards. Check your Sunday news papers for sales. I get Sandisk ultras and extremes almost half off when HHGreg puts them onsale.

As for size, I shoot 4gb only.

In my case, I do not want to be card dependent. Meaning I do not want all my eggs in one basket. Cards gets lost, stolen, damaged, corrupted, ect. . . .

A 16gb card sounds great untill two weeks worth of photos are lost.

Get 7-10 4 gb cards over time. You will be set.

Also, 4gb cards are great because you can burn a whole card onto one DVD. No splitting up files over two or three disks.


----------



## fsquare (Jan 24, 2011)

Stick with the big 3 (Panasonic, Lexar, and Sandisk). I also don't think speed makes much of difference for taking pics on a 3100 unless you're rapid shooting and even then the 3100 only does 3fps so i don't see it making THAT much of a difference. Now for video recording and transferring pics from card to cpu is where it really makes a difference.


----------

